# Sleep Apnea



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi

Just thought Id give this quick update as it may help others

I have been suffering from DR for quite some time on and off (dont suffer from DP) I noticed that the less sleep I got the worse my head would feel.

After a friend of mine who had been suffering from sleep apnea told me about his symptons I decided to investigate. He had know idea what DR was, but before he was treated for apnea he suffered from something he called brain fog which sounds pretty similiar if not the same to derealisation, he also had raised anxiety levels for no real reason and just felt cut off from everything.

After speaking to him and remembering people telling me in the past that I seem to stop breathing in my sleep I decided to ask my GP for a sleep study. The sleep study came back positive for sleep apnea and 2 mnths ago I began treatment for it using a mandibular advancement splint from the NHS with a device made by S4Sdental in the UK. Since using the device apart from feeling more rested my DR has started to reduce significantly I wouldn't say it is gone completely yet but gone from 100% to about 20% .

The apnea may not have been the complete cause but it was certainly adding to it along with anxiety.

Hope this helps someone

Rich


----------



## Someoneone (Jun 12, 2013)

This is exactly what I believe causes my DP/DR.

*Don't get me wrong, I am a firm believer in "don't give a damn" method*, for which I think it is safe to say at this point that it is a 100% working cure for DP/DR. It's been proven over and over again by so many people around the world, including my close friend who is the last person on earth to believe in psychotherapeutic methods.

However I believe that for some particular people it's harder becuase they have a phsyical condition such as Sleep Apnea, Narcolepsy etc...

All my DP/DR so far were triggered after sleeping (especially if I take a daytime nap) so that's what led me to a conclusion that a big trigger to my DP/DR is a poor fragmented sleep that likely doesn't even have REM cycle, but I yet have to test myself (if there is such a test in my country at all :/).

So naturally I want to test my sleep cycle before I start "not giving damn completely" 

I would also advise everyone to check their amino acid levels, because it turned out that I've been having a severe lysine deficiency all this time and since I take lysine supplement my DP/DR is cut by half literally. Which is logical, cause body needs amino acids to function and repair and if you don't have some of them you're not going to be able to sleep well, or function well at all and you're going to get depressed and anxious and in turn DP/DRed 

So my advice - do all the possible health tests you can, be sure that you're decently healthy, and once you do, go for the holy grail about curing DP/DR AKA "I don't give a damn"


----------

